# LF: Suggestions for an OT for single-ended 6L6 5F1 Champ...



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I've been considering changing the OT in a 5F1 Champ build to allow for 6L6 or EL34 tube swaps. I'm confident the PT is beefy enough to handle the extra heater current and, other than upgrading the 470 ohm cathode resistor to a wirewound 10W, am wondering what OT would work for this application. Any suggestions????

Steve


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

The 125 series from Hammond are rugged and you can get a bunch of differant impedances for speaker hookup.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks. I think I found what I needed though: http://shop.amppartsdirect.com/Upgrade-Fender-Style-15W-Output-Transformer-40-18031-40-18031.htm


----------

